# Palm Pilot 515 Crashes



## el-camino-bill (Feb 10, 2012)

After you stop laughing I have a problem with my old Palm Pilot 515. It has recently began to operate for a short period of time and then it just freeezes up. It does not matter what I am doing It freezes. I cannot use the stylus to nagigate. I can use the buttons but that is it. Sometimes it will not turn off. Once it is shut off and I leave it off for at least 15 to 20 minutes it will again work for a short period of time. It does not seem to operate for a set time sometimes it will operate longer than others. I have re-set it and that does not help. If anyone has any ideas or has dealt with this problem I would be appreciative of any help. I know the ultimate option and prefer to keep it as long as I can.

Thanks.

ecb


----------

